# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The City of Haerlech by J.Edward

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
This award is long overdue.  J.Edward is among the very finest artists here at the Guild.  His work has consistently raised the bar for excellence in map creation.  Earlier this year J.Edward finished work on project that was a whole year in the making.  While it is the case that much of his work is award-worthy, The City of Haerlech stands out even among his own body of work, as distinctively impressive.  This city map is strikingly rich and vibrant, with its rolling green hills, its sapphire marina and gilded heraldry.  Panning in over the city and its surroundings affords the viewer an opportunity to appreciate just how much work went into this piece.  The sheer number and variety of buildings alone is impressive, but where I feel the map shines most is in the harbor and the fields surrounding the city.  Lush forests and groves abut ambling roads and lanes.  A myriad colorful fields adorn quaint villages and hamlets.  Dozens of ships bearing colorful sales rest in Haerloch's docks.  The whole city is at once idyllic and familiar.  I have spent hours admiring this piece.  That I continue to find something new each time I do so is a testament to the amount of loving detail that has gone into this map.  J. our hats are off to you, this is indeed a truly remarkable achievement!




> Who would have thought that a simple monthly challenge would lead me to spend a year or more working on a map.
> In early 2015, I joined the February Regular challenge to map an evolving map.
> I had started something like 3 or 4 city maps trying to decide what to do.
> Ironically Sagemound was one of those sketches.
> I chose one and started the challenge with 3 days left. Needles to say I didn't finish by the challenges end.
> But I decided to keep it going with a WIP thread. That thread is now over a year old.
> I have to thank the Guild and many of you on here for giving me some great advice, critiques and encouragement while working on this.
> I really do appreciate it. I think it lead to this being a better map.
> I can really only upload a 50% version as the original was made large to be printed as a poster.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread and larger version.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## ChickPea

Yay! Congrats, J. If ever a map deserved the CC Award, this is it. Well done.

----------


## Josiah VE

Congrats! This map very much deserves it. It's an incredible piece of work. Good job J.

----------


## ThomasR

Well deserved.

----------


## snodsy

Congrats and very well deserved, you continue to push the envelop.

----------


## Mouse

LOL!  I am just so glad I never saw this before I started my own city.  I would have given up before I started!  

Beautiful.

Congratulations J.Edward  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Congrats! I've been wondering for a long time why that map wasn't in this award section. This award is very well deserved J.Edward!

----------


## Ilanthar

So incredible and inspiring! A true titan's work with the details of fairycraft  :Smile: . Congratulations J. Edward!

----------


## onez

Congrats! Very well deserved!

----------


## Abu Lafia

Only waited for it to happen...  :Smile:  Congrats John, very well deserved!

----------


## Wired

Well deserved, JE.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

We were all just waiting for this! Congratulations and well deserved, John!

-Dan

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Congrats! You deserve it  :Smile:

----------


## ajrittler

Beautiful work!  Love it.  Well deserved!

----------


## tainotim

A very well deserved award for a truly outstanding map and cartographer. I have already spent a lot of time exploring the details of this map and yet I still find new exciting things and locations. And that is the best compliment I can give to any map.

Great work J.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Kellerica

Please do excuse my language, but... HOLY SH*T. Congratulations on the well deserved award. A truly stunning piece, I'm in awe. I wish I could see it in all its glory, I'd love to be able to actually read the smaller labels...

----------


## J.Edward

I already know I can't use emojis here cause there are too many people to respond to..
So I'll start with a big smile that goes out to all of you  :Very Happy: 



> Yay! Congrats, J. If ever a map deserved the CC Award, this is it. Well done.


Thank you CP 



> Congrats! This map very much deserves it. It's an incredible piece of work. Good job J.


Thanks Josiah



> Well deserved.


Thank you Thomas



> Congrats and very well deserved, you continue to push the envelop.


Thanks snodsy - you are doing that too, and I am enjoying it.



> LOL!  I am just so glad I never saw this before I started my own city.  I would have given up before I started!  
> Beautiful.
> Congratulations J.Edward


Haha, thanks Mouse. I know that feeling.
I used to see some very dramatic city maps on here before I started and it can be overwhelming.



> Congrats! I've been wondering for a long time why that map wasn't in this award section. This award is very well deserved J.Edward!


Thanks Tony



> So incredible and inspiring! A true titan's work with the details of fairycraft . Congratulations J. Edward!


Thanks Ilanthar



> Congrats! Very well deserved!


Thank you Filippo



> Only waited for it to happen...  Congrats John, very well deserved!


Thanks Abu



> Well deserved, JE.


Thank you Wired



> We were all just waiting for this! Congratulations and well deserved, John!
> -Dan


Thanks Dan



> Congrats! You deserve it


Thank you Brian



> Beautiful work!  Love it.  Well deserved!


Thanks AJ



> A very well deserved award for a truly outstanding map and cartographer. I have already spent a lot of time exploring the details of this map and yet I still find new exciting things and locations. And that is the best compliment I can give to any map.
> Great work J.
> Cheers,
> Tainotim


Thank you Karl. That is a wonderful compliment.



> Please do excuse my language, but... HOLY SH*T. Congratulations on the well deserved award. A truly stunning piece, I'm in awe. I wish I could see it in all its glory, I'd love to be able to actually read the smaller labels...


Haha, no worries Kelleri and thank you. I had to reduce the image size here as we were having a problem with it showing up on the front page.
If you click the link at the end of the first post [where it says Finished Map thread and larger version] that will take you to the original post which is a good bit larger.

----------


## Tom

Congratulations! well deserved award J. !!

----------


## J.Edward

> Congratulations! well deserved award J. !!


Ah, you ninja'd me Tom  :Very Happy:  Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Farland

That map is beyond amazing!

----------


## Hugo Solis

This one is the most impressive city map I've seen. Ever. Seriosuly!

Felicidades John!

----------


## delgondahntelius

This is one of the greatest maps i've ever had the pleasure to lay eyes on ... congrats and kudos... I would love to pick your brain about this map at some point and time if you are willing  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> That map is beyond amazing!


Thanks Farland  :Smile: 



> This one is the most impressive city map I've seen. Ever. Seriosuly!
> 
> Felicidades John!


Thanks Hugo  :Very Happy:  Gracias mi amigo 



> This is one of the greatest maps i've ever had the pleasure to lay eyes on ... congrats and kudos... I would love to pick your brain about this map at some point and time if you are willing


 Thank you Delgon.  :Smile:  Anytime... you can PM me or if you want you can ask questions on the WIP thread.

----------


## - JO -

Like all of your work : fascinating... a map to explore during hours... to dream, but altough to learn.
Thanks so much for sharing your work !

----------


## damonjynx

I haven't been keeping up with what's going on around here, I wish I had. This map is awful. Awfully amazing that is! The attention to detail blows my mind. Very well done and deserved. It is a truly stunning piece. If anything I create looks one-tenth, nay one-100th, as good I'll be very happy!

----------


## Janston

Janston here,

Wow! J. Edward, this map is INCREDIBLE! What a tour de force Haerlech is.  

I only have the slightest of gripes and it is just a minor aesthetic one: I found the font to be hard to read.

As I gear up to do my first local-level map, I will be studying this masterpiece voraciously.

Three cheers for J. Edward!

----------


## Riggamorphus

Great work J Edward!  This is the kind map that captivates me.  It takes a long time to look at and by the time I am done, it an hour later.  Its like a well read adventure.

Rigg

----------


## TigerStripedDog

This is excellent work J.Edward.  Well done!

----------


## Dumont

Just wanted to post here to say that this map was what inspired me to take a stab at doing some serious work on my game maps (and subsequently sign up for a forum account). Amazing work.

----------


## J.Edward

> Like all of your work : fascinating... a map to explore during hours... to dream, but altough to learn.
> Thanks so much for sharing your work !


Thank you JO  :Smile: 



> I haven't been keeping up with what's going on around here, I wish I had. This map is awful. Awfully amazing that is! The attention to detail blows my mind. Very well done and deserved. It is a truly stunning piece. If anything I create looks one-tenth, nay one-100th, as good I'll be very happy!


Thanks so much Damon  :Smile: 



> Janston here,
> 
> Wow! J. Edward, this map is INCREDIBLE! What a tour de force Haerlech is.  
> 
> I only have the slightest of gripes and it is just a minor aesthetic one: I found the font to be hard to read.
> 
> As I gear up to do my first local-level map, I will be studying this masterpiece voraciously.
> 
> Three cheers for J. Edward!


Thank you Janston  :Smile:  Yes, I have heard that from a few other people about the font.
It is a font based on an old way of lettering and the 'H' can be hard to read properly.



> Great work J Edward!  This is the kind map that captivates me.  It takes a long time to look at and by the time I am done, it an hour later.  Its like a well read adventure.
> 
> Rigg


Thanks Rigg  :Smile:  I love that - 'like a well read adventure' 



> This is excellent work J.Edward.  Well done!


Thanks TSD  :Smile: 



> Just wanted to post here to say that this map was what inspired me to take a stab at doing some serious work on my game maps (and subsequently sign up for a forum account). Amazing work.


Thank you Dumont  :Smile:  I am always glad to hear that the work inspires.

----------


## Cartography Dragon

This is a thing of beauty. I've never been a fan of city maps, finding most to be uninspiring - I vastly prefer regional and world maps. This one however, is beautiful. The crest is exquisitely detailed, and the branches look organic. The ships are beautiful and vibrant, the buildings look good, and the little island is great. The fields look realistic, the forests look amazing... *sighs with pleasure* I could go on and on.

You've changed my views on city maps  :Surprised:

----------


## Pestilence

This is quite the impressive map, i'm glad to be here with so many extremely talented people.

----------


## Kalthorine

Consummate skill combined with a clear labour of love... no wonder it is such a magnificent piece of work.  Well done, and truly inspiring.

----------


## Warlin

Well deserved award. Great work on this, J.

----------


## J.Edward

> This is a thing of beauty. I've never been a fan of city maps, finding most to be uninspiring - I vastly prefer regional and world maps. This one however, is beautiful. The crest is exquisitely detailed, and the branches look organic. The ships are beautiful and vibrant, the buildings look good, and the little island is great. The fields look realistic, the forests look amazing... *sighs with pleasure* I could go on and on.
> 
> You've changed my views on city maps


Haha, that is awesome to hear Dragon  :Very Happy:  I love city maps. Well, I love maps in general, so can't say I like city maps more... but they do have their place and it's good to hear it changed your mind.  :Razz: 



> This is quite the impressive map, i'm glad to be here with so many extremely talented people.


Thanks Pestilence  :Very Happy:  The Guild is a truly wonderful place.



> Consummate skill combined with a clear labour of love... no wonder it is such a magnificent piece of work.  Well done, and truly inspiring.


Thank you Katherine  :Very Happy: 



> Well deserved award. Great work on this, J.


Thanks Warlin  :Very Happy:

----------


## JeffH

Congrats.Fantastic work.

----------


## J.Edward

> Congrats.Fantastic work.


Thank you Jeff  :Smile:

----------


## Joandelorrainne

> *Map*
> 
> Attachment 86932
> 
> *Created in: Photoshop*
> 
> *Review*
> This award is long overdue.  J.Edward is among the very finest artists here at the Guild.  His work has consistently raised the bar for excellence in map creation.  Earlier this year J.Edward finished work on project that was a whole year in the making.  While it is the case that much of his work is award-worthy, The City of Haerlech stands out even among his own body of work, as distinctively impressive.  This city map is strikingly rich and vibrant, with its rolling green hills, its sapphire marina and gilded heraldry.  Panning in over the city and its surroundings affords the viewer an opportunity to appreciate just how much work went into this piece.  The sheer number and variety of buildings alone is impressive, but where I feel the map shines most is in the harbor and the fields surrounding the city.  Lush forests and groves abut ambling roads and lanes.  A myriad colorful fields adorn quaint villages and hamlets.  Dozens of ships bearing colorful sales rest in Haerloch's docks.  The whole city is at once idyllic and familiar.  I have spent hours admiring this piece.  That I continue to find something new each time I do so is a testament to the amount of loving detail that has gone into this map.  J. our hats are off to you, this is indeed a truly remarkable achievement!
> 
> ...


 I consider few changes and add to my story.it's a Masterpiece, anyway. When i finish my first book i, surely attribute you as courtesy.

----------


## J.Edward

> I consider few changes and add to my story.it's a Masterpiece, anyway. When i finish my first book i, surely attribute you as courtesy.


Thanks Joan  :Very Happy: 
Definitely let me know when you are done with your story.
I would love to read it. Cheers,
J

----------


## Winter Ashworthe

Congrats, J! Fantastic work.

----------


## Molak

The map looks great.  I am starting work on a coastal map, and this helps with some style issues I have now.  Thank you.

----------


## loottheroom

Really inspiring stuff - the amount of work that went into this is obvious from just a glance. Really beautiful, and well worthy of all the praise. Congratulations!

----------


## J.Edward

> Congrats, J! Fantastic work.


Thanks Winter  :Smile: 



> The map looks great.  I am starting work on a coastal map, and this helps with some style issues I have now.  Thank you.


Thank you Molak  :Smile:  I'm glad it's helpful.



> Really inspiring stuff - the amount of work that went into this is obvious from just a glance. Really beautiful, and well worthy of all the praise. Congratulations!


Thanks so much LTR  :Very Happy:  Much appreciated.

----------


## Ragnar Odinsson

Congrats. Well deserved my friend.

----------


## Syrkres

Very nice map, also I like the tree border around the edge.

----------


## J.Edward

> Congrats. Well deserved my friend.


Thanks Ragnar  :Smile: 



> Very nice map, also I like the tree border around the edge.


Thank you Syrkres  :Smile:  
I was very happy with how that tree thing turned out.

----------


## wargames

nice map but all the roofs are so similar that you can easily get lost in looking over it.

----------


## J.Edward

> nice map but all the roofs are so similar that you can easily get lost in looking over it.


May be true, but it is how things are.
Have you looked at satellite images of Italy, or certain older cities in Italy?
They are even more of a maze of same roofs.

----------


## AsDuskFalls

Wow! I'm blown away by the detail and the colouring on this. This fantastic piece has immediately inspired me! Bravo, J.Edward!

----------


## J.Edward

Thanks so much ADF  :Very Happy: 
I'm glad it is inspiring. It was a lot of work but was a good way to learn a lot about a lot.  :Wink:

----------

